# Mit BMX trialen?



## paul_bala (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Das hier, ist ne Frage
Ich hab mich entschlossen und werde ( will ) mit dem BMXn angangen. Meine Frage ist:
*
Kann man mit einem BMX trialen? 

Danke*


----------



## rowdy (28. Juli 2018)

na klar...kann man auch mit einem Rennrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul_bala (28. Juli 2018)

Aus das was Fabio Wibmer mit dem Trial bike macht?


----------



## rowdy (28. Juli 2018)

...irgendwie so


----------



## paul_bala (28. Juli 2018)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen BMX und Trialbike?


----------



## rowdy (28. Juli 2018)

ok, bmx eher dynamische Bewegungen, zwar stabil wie trail aber keine oder schlechte Bremsen.
Trail eher statisch...sehr gute Bremsen da man das Bike damit hält...


----------



## paul_bala (28. Juli 2018)

Was wäre wenn man 2 Scheibenbremsen anmacht?


----------



## xyzHero (29. Juli 2018)

Zum BMXen benutzt du dein BMX, für Trial kauf dir ein Trialbike. 
Alles andere führt zu Frust. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## paul_bala (29. Juli 2018)

Ja aber ein trial bike kostet n tausender Und wenn man das mit dem bmx machen kann..


----------



## xyzHero (29. Juli 2018)

Das verstehe ich. Das BMX ist halt deutlich schwerer, die Geometrie ist nicht gut geeignet und die Bremsen passen auch nicht zum Einsattzweck. Wenn man bereits alle Skills hat, kann man die auf das BMX übertragen aber mit ungeeignete Material lernen führt zu Frust. Die Chance ist hoch, dass man vorher aufgibt.

Gruß xyzHero

P. S. : Wenn es nur am Geld liegt, schau mal in den Bikemarkt oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Da findet man auch gebrauchte Bikes in gutem Zustand von Leute die vorher aufgegeben haben.


----------



## paul_bala (29. Juli 2018)

Aber .. wenn man sich ein Leichtes BMX kauft und vllt Scheibenbremsen raufmacht und passende Reifen kauft? würde das theoretisch funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul_bala (29. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte halt zb in der Stadt herumfahren und diese Tricks lernen .. hohen Bunnyhop .. auf hohe gegenstände springen.. auf einem Reifen herumspringen usw..


----------



## R.C. (30. Juli 2018)

Ein BMX ist besser zum trialen geeignet als ein MTB, also insofern ist's schon mal nicht schlecht. Die hintere Bremse musst du aber gut einstellen, dass sie auch bremst.
Scheibenbremsen sind uebrigens weniger gut fuer Trial geeignet als Felgenbremsen. 



paul_bala schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt zb in der Stadt herumfahren und diese Tricks lernen .. hohen Bunnyhop .. auf hohe gegenstände springen.. auf einem Reifen herumspringen usw..



Das geht mit einem BMX genausogut.


----------



## xyzHero (30. Juli 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ein BMX ist besser zum trialen geeignet als ein MTB, also insofern ist's schon mal nicht schlecht. Die hintere Bremse musst du aber gut einstellen, dass sie auch bremst.
> Scheibenbremsen sind uebrigens weniger gut fuer Trial geeignet als Felgenbremsen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es denn BMX mit brauchbaren Felgen und Bremsen die wirklich greifen? Ich habe noch keins gesehen, zugegebenermaßen kenne ich mich da aber auch nicht gut aus.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## R.C. (30. Juli 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Gibt es denn BMX mit brauchbaren Felgen und Bremsen die wirklich greifen?



Was heisst 'brauchbare Felgen'? Flexen musst du so oder so (oder Teer oder wenigstens Cola verwenden). Und ja, eine richtig eingestellte U-Brake mit weichen (durchsichtigen) Belaegen bremst gut genug. 
Das groesste 'Problem' ist die Uebersetzung - das alles ist aber ziemlich egal.


----------



## xyzHero (30. Juli 2018)

Nach dem Beitrag vom TE hört es sich an, dass er wenig Geld ausgeben möchte und glaubt er kommt mit einem BMX günstiger weg. 
Ich glaube, dass es wenn er vernünftige Bremsen und Laufräder braucht das gleiche Geld hinlegen muss und dann ein "schweres" BMX anstelle eines leichten Trialbike hat. 
Meine Frage bezog sich dann darauf, dass ich BMX entweder ohne Bremsen kenne, oder nur mit "Billigbremsen"die kaum zum Anhalten taugen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## R.C. (30. Juli 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Nach dem Beitrag vom TE hört es sich an, dass er wenig Geld ausgeben möchte und glaubt er kommt mit einem BMX günstiger weg.



Stimmt ja auch. 



xyzHero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es wenn er vernünftige Bremsen und Laufräder braucht das gleiche Geld hinlegen muss und dann ein "schweres" BMX anstelle eines leichten Trialbike hat.



Wie kommst du auf die Idee, er muesse die Bremse oder die Laufraeder tauschen? Tatsaechlich sind die BMX-Laufraeder fuer einen Anfaenger tauglicher, da robuster. Ein Street-Trialer ist uebrigens nicht leichter.



xyzHero schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich dann darauf, dass ich BMX entweder ohne Bremsen kenne, oder nur mit "Billigbremsen"die kaum zum Anhalten taugen.



Nocheinmal: _jede_ U-Brake ist gut genug einstellbar. Nein, er hat dann keine Vorderbremse, die braucht er ja auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (30. Juli 2018)

OK. Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann wird es ja passen. 
Die "günstigen" BMX die ich gesehen habe, wie gesagt ich bin da keine Experte, habe alle extrem bescheiden gebremst. Daher die Frage. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## R.C. (30. Juli 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Die "günstigen" BMX die ich gesehen habe, wie gesagt ich bin da keine Experte, habe alle extrem bescheiden gebremst.



Das glaube ich dir sofort.


----------



## Machiavelli (31. Juli 2018)

Dann kauf Dir lieber noch ein halbwegs stabiles, etwas runtergerocktes Freeride-Hardtail-MTB hier im Bikemarkt. Ich triale seit Jahren mit MTBs. Ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, sowas mit einem BMX zu probieren. Da passt die Geometrie ja vorne und hinten nicht. Zudem braucht man wirklich vernünftig zu dosierende Bremsen mit ordentlich Wums.

Optimal wäre aber wohl ein richtiges Trial-Bike. Die kosten auch nicht die Welt, wenn man sie gebraucht kauft.

Aber, um es nochmal zu sagen: Trial mit BMX ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie ein Pferderennen auf dem Rücken der Nachbarskatze zu bestreiten


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2018)

Als Anfänger ist ein passendes Rad zum Einsatzzweck sehr wichtig. Es geht alles viel besser, schneller, einfacher und macht mehr Spaß.

Meine Erfahrung.

Schau nach einem guten gebrauchten Trialrad.


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2018)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, sowas mit einem BMX zu probieren. Da passt die Geometrie ja vorne und hinten nicht.



Wenn man ignoriert, dass ein BMX die aehnlichere Geometrie als ein MTB hat, dann stimmt das 



Machiavelli schrieb:


> Aber, um es nochmal zu sagen: Trial mit BMX ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie ein Pferderennen auf dem Rücken der Nachbarskatze zu bestreiten



Um es nocheinmal zu sagen: ein (Street-) BMX fuehlt sich _viel_ aehnlicher und besser an als ein MTB (egal, welches).

Es waere uebrigens sehr zu begruessen, wenn sich hier nur Leute zu Wort melden wuerden, die wenigstens einmal mit einem BMX, MTB und einem (Street-) Trialer gefahren sind.


----------



## paul_bala (31. Juli 2018)

Aber würde es theoretisch funktionieren? bin nicht der aufgeber typ


----------



## xyzHero (31. Juli 2018)

Theoretische geht vieles. Du hast jetzt verschiedene Meinungen gehört, die Entscheidung kann dir hier aber keiner abnehmen.
Probier es doch einfach aus und berichte in 6 Monaten deine Erfahrungen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2018)

paul_bala schrieb:


> Aber würde es theoretisch funktionieren? bin nicht der aufgeber typ



Manuals, Bunnyhops und Tricks funktionieren mit einem (Street-) BMX am besten, Backwheelhops gehen akzeptabel genug. Oder anders gesagt: fuer die naechste Zeit solltest du auskommen 
Und wenn du was gebrauchtes kaufst - egal, ob BMX oder Streettrialer (keinen 'normalen', leichten Alu-Trialer) - 'verlierst' du ja auch nicht viel Geld, wenn du es wieder verkaufst.


----------



## paul_bala (31. Juli 2018)

Ich werde es mal probieren! Danke für eure Meinung  ! Werde dann meine Meinung sagen! Man sieht sich


----------



## Warrior_rider (18. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend

Ich bin voll der Neuling und schlisse mich mal an dieser Diskussion mal an. Ich habe das gleiche vorhaben wie der paul_bala nur möchte ich das Bunnyhop lernen und mauals usw. also diese standart skills sag ich jetzt mal. Ich bin eigentlich MTB fahrer und fahre eigentlich gut nur fehlen mir die skills wie bunnyhop und manuals. und da ich mein MTB ungern dazu nehmen möchte dachte ich mir ich hole mir ein BMX und fange damit an und steigere mich dann langsam. 

Danke für jeden tipp und anregungen und ratschläge.

Bitte keine runter machende Sprüche klopfen von wegen "wenn du es mit dem MTB nicht kannst dann lass es sein usw." Das bringt mir und euch auch nichts.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BogiMaki (5. Februar 2019)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Gibt es denn BMX mit brauchbaren Felgen und Bremsen die wirklich greifen? Ich habe noch keins gesehen, zugegebenermaßen kenne ich mich da aber auch nicht gut aus.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


----------



## BogiMaki (5. Februar 2019)

Man kann auch ganz einfach eine hydraulische Magura Felgenbremse nehmen.. zumindest will ich es so probieren. Habe mehrere berichte über die Bremse gelesen und sie ist definitiv besser als die mechanisch alternative und fast so gut wie eine Scheibenbremse... Viele alte Trialbikes haben sogar Felgenbremsen, von daher


----------



## Raymond12 (10. April 2019)

BogiMaki schrieb:


> Man kann auch ganz einfach eine hydraulische Magura Felgenbremse nehmen.. zumindest will ich es so probieren. Habe mehrere berichte über die Bremse gelesen und sie ist definitiv besser als die mechanisch alternative und fast so gut wie eine Scheibenbremse... Viele alte Trialbikes haben sogar Felgenbremsen, von daher


Braucht man dann noch einen Evolution Adapter - aber geht.


----------



## DerEmrich (16. April 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts besseres als ein BMX um seine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern oder grundlegend welche aufzubauen.
Das Rad ist leicht und reagiert direkt, wodurch die Reaktion besser wird. Erfolge wie Bunnyhop oder Manuals kommen schnell und lassen sich später dann besser aufs MTB übertragen. Selbst wenn es nur Pumptrack fahren ist, n BMX geht immer!


----------

